# Parasites... Now w/ pics*******************



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Just got 2 juvie cariba, and came in with a bunch of black spots under thier scales. I know this is common with all wild fish, and my 150 contains 8 wild fish. I am thinking of doseing the entire shoal as a precationary measure, but will most deff need to dose the cariba.

What would be the best med to rid of external parasites? I have some melafix, but I don't think that will work in this case. I could use salt, but would prefer to use a sure thing med.

Sry bout the size. I can't figure the whole photbucket thing out.

View attachment 125045


View attachment 125053


View attachment 125054


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

My Arrowana also has some weird black spots on his scales as well. 
They don't seem to bother him but it does concern me.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Leasure1 said:


> Just got 2 juvie cariba, and came in with a bunch of black spots under thier scales. I know this is common with all wild fish, and my 150 contains 8 wild fish. I am thinking of doseing the entire shoal as a precationary measure, but will most deff need to dose the cariba.
> 
> What would be the best med to rid of external parasites? I have some melafix, but I don't think that will work in this case. I could use salt, but would prefer to use a sure thing med.
> 
> No pics, but you should know what I am talking about.


Believe it or not salt will kill 99.9% of all external parasites. You just have to dose at a 2 1/2 pounds of salt per every 100 gallons of water over 3 days in 3 equal parts. Basically about 1 pound per day per 100 gallons, raise the temp slowly to about 86 and leave the tank alone for 2 weeks. Same as if you were eradicating ich.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Just got 2 juvie cariba, and came in with a bunch of black spots under thier scales. I know this is common with all wild fish, and my 150 contains 8 wild fish. I am thinking of doseing the entire shoal as a precationary measure, but will most deff need to dose the cariba.
> 
> What would be the best med to rid of external parasites? I have some melafix, but I don't think that will work in this case. I could use salt, but would prefer to use a sure thing med.
> 
> No pics, but you should know what I am talking about.


Believe it or not salt will kill 99.9% of all external parasites. You just have to dose at a 2 1/2 pounds of salt per every 100 gallons of water over 3 days in 3 equal parts. Basically about 1 pound per day per 100 gallons, raise the temp slowly to about 86 and leave the tank alone for 2 weeks. Same as if you were eradicating ich.
[/quote]

That's a perfect answer...







!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

seriously 2 1/2 LB ? thats alot of salt.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

So, for a 150, I would need to use 1 1/2 lbs. of salt per day, for 3 days.

Does the fish's size matter at all? Because some of these guys are pretty small. Just wondreing if they can handel such treatment. Don't want to harm them in any way. Or is this the safest thing to use on them?


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Wait a minute here.

"Black Spot Disease" is casued by a worm. Spots on the skin are about 1 mm of diameter.
But this is a marine water disease. If you somehow got this, it will not die in salt water.
Try google the disease and see if it is that.

Harry


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Como?! How does an amazon fish get a marine desease?!
do you think possibly the addition of salt as a norm might create a acceptable enviroment for marine parisites?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I am going to get these guys out, and snap a pic to get your opinion.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Leasure1 said:


> I am going to get these guys out, and snap a pic to get your opinion.


Yeap we need some clear pics to help you...







!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

here you go guys, here is a pic. Sry bout the size, GD photobucket.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

PraziPro might be a good option.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

oh, and I am getting Levimsol from Ex0dus. Might this work?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Honestly...I would look up Donh's salt article and start with that. It does seem like a heavy dose...but if you add it gradually over a 3 day period they will be fine. Just read up and understand before you attempt it.

If that doesnt work..then you can look at other methods..but that is where i would start.


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

As for what this parasite is i agree with it being a worm. Alot of the yellow perch you catch in the freshwaters of canada have this identical parasite as well as many other freshwater fish here in the states. They have black spots that are seemingly under the scales and if you cut one open and look at the actual flesh it has worms in it. Im not sure about treatment etc. but thought i would tell you i have seen this parasite in a multitude of freshwater fish in locations all over north america so i would presume its a similar parasite.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

it appears to be an encysted worm parasite, which is considered common in wild caught fish. i remember another case like this somewhere back in the archives.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> Just got 2 juvie cariba, and came in with a bunch of black spots under thier scales.


I have yet to order fish from any sponsor but if I payed full price and recieved fish with something like this I would not be happy...Perhaps if told upfront and was expecting it I would consider it ok...I.M.O. parasite ridden or diseased fish should be quaranteened and treated before they are sold,,shipped,,and possibly contaminate someones entire shoal.Just my 2 cents worth and no offense meant to anyone.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Black spots disease is a species of flukes that occur in freshwater. Many wild caught fish especially characins like silver dollars and piranha are commonly found as hosts. Salt will do little in getting rid of them. In my experience, salt, although effective against many spotted parasites like ich, costia, chilodonella, etc., is not very effective against flukes.

Fortunately, this parasite requires intermediate hosts to continue its life cycle (birds and snails). Although very unsightly, it is rare that it will kill your fish and usually just takes patience and you will see them decrease in number. It might tank a while though... good luck.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

so would prazipro work?



> I have yet to order fish from any sponsor but if I payed full price and recieved fish with something like this I would not be happy...Perhaps if told upfront and was expecting it I would consider it ok...I.M.O. parasite ridden or diseased fish should be quaranteened and treated before they are sold,,shipped,,and possibly contaminate someones entire shoal.Just my 2 cents worth and no offense meant to anyone.


And I totaly agree with you. Should have been taken care of befor shipped, but I don't think it is required.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

If indeed it is flukes yes prazipro will work...and though it may not be "required" to take care of something like this b-4 it's shipped it seems to me to be better buisness then sending out what is obviously an infected fish.If you cant find prazipro you may try coppersafe or maracide but prazipro would be my first choice..


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

coppersafe has been used already, but seems not to work. Also clouds my tank bad. I have heard of copper poisoning so I am discontinueing use.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

DonH said:


> Black spots disease is a species of flukes that occur in freshwater. Many wild caught fish especially characins like silver dollars and piranha are commonly found as hosts. Salt will do little in getting rid of them. In my experience, salt, although effective against many spotted parasites like ich, costia, chilodonella, etc., is not very effective against flukes.
> 
> Fortunately, this parasite requires intermediate hosts to continue its life cycle (birds and snails). Although very unsightly, it is rare that it will kill your fish and usually just takes patience and you will see them decrease in number. It might tank a while though... good luck.


I thought the black spots were basically cysts from the parasite gone long ago caused from the bird droppings etc... This is good info. In this case i would just use Prazi as a precaution especially if you notice the juvi's flashing alot, and as Donnie says, wait it out.







Won't hurt to boost up the amount of water changes you do per week either.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've seen them stick around for well over a year so don't get impaitent and try scrapping them off..


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

can I scrape them off? I thought that would hurt the fish's slime coat. Isn't that pretty stressfull?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I wouldn't scrape em off.....Get the prazipro and try it first.....Scraping on your fish can't be good for them..lol


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Leasure1 said:


> can I scrape them off? I thought that would hurt the fish's slime coat. Isn't that pretty stressfull?











No scrapping them off, they won't hurt your fish.
Scrappig them off will likely kill it.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh snap. I thought you said TO scrape them off. LOL!! I wasn't going to do it anyways cuz I knew that would hurt the fish. I was asking a question as you can see, and doubted the fact. I just read it wrong. No intent.



> can I scrape them off? I thought that would hurt the fish's slime coat. Isn't that pretty stressfull?


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> Just got 2 juvie cariba, and came in with a bunch of black spots under thier scales. I know this is common with all wild fish, and my 150 contains 8 wild fish. I am thinking of doseing the entire shoal as a precationary measure, but will most deff need to dose the cariba.
> 
> What would be the best med to rid of external parasites? I have some melafix, but I don't think that will work in this case. I could use salt, but would prefer to use a sure thing med.
> 
> ...


Those are not "External" parasites.
I am a firm believer in salt treatment but you must use lots of salt to get those cysts out.
If I were you I would treat them with PraziPro and salt for a week. Skip the Prazi the second week and do it all over again the third week.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> Those are not "External" parasites.


What are you talking about? They are too external paracites. I am going to belive the experts and the majority vote.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

HaHa...If you do scrape make sure you use one of those electric fillet knives and have the grill fired up and ready to go!! No seriously you see any change for the better or worse yet?? I know I know it's only been a few days...


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

this sucks, i just checked my new juvie caribe and some of them have the exact same thing. Im probably going with the prazipro treatment for now


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah, looks like a few have fallen off with the dose of coppersafe, but I hate useing that stuff cuz it can kill your fish pretty quick. Stoped using coppersafe, and have began the huge salt dose treatments. We will see if this helps.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Whats the word on those caribe??? Looking any better???? BTW nice pic you have there it's good to see he finally did something with his web site...Been what almost a yr since he took it down.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah, high salt dose seemed to do the trick, slowly. But they are falling off, until today that is, when my tern claimed his third victim in 3 weeks. 2 in 3 days. Must be that time of month.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

i tried prazipro it didnt work! Im just going to let them fall off with time


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

The high salt dose seems to work.


----------

